# M3 DS Real/G6/M3i Zero Firmware v4.9 M73



## luke_c (Dec 19, 2010)

*M3 DS Real/G6/M3i Zero Firmware v4.9 M73*
Update




The 'Touchpod' firmware has been updated for the M3DS, G6DS and the M3i Zero. It brings along with it many game compatibility fixes, see the spoiler below for more information.[/p]



Spoiler: Compatibility Fixes




5232-Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow (G)
5233-Etrian Odyssey III: The Drowned City (U)
5238-Okamiden: Chiisaki Taiyou (J)
5240-Dementium II: Tozasareta Byoutou (J)
5246-Dementium II (E)
5251-Petz Playschool (E)
5253-Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs (U)
5255-Kingdom Hearts Re:coded (J)
5259-Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light (E)
5264-Super Scribblenauts (U)
5265-Lufia: Curse of Sinistrials (U)
5266-Tenkaichi Sengoku Lovers DS (J)
5274-Camp Rock: The Final Jam (E)
5277-Professeur Layton et le Destin Perdu (F)
5278-Il Professor Layton e il Futuro Perduto (I)
5279-Professor Layton und die verlorene Zukunft (G)
5282-Super Scribblenauts (E)
5285-Strike Witches 2: Iyasu Naosu Punipunisuru (J)
5286-El Profesor Layton y el Futuro Perdido (S)
5288-Professor Layton en de Verloren Toekomst (H)
5289-Solatorobo Sorekara CODA e(J)
5294-Professor Layton and the Lost Future (E)
5298-Radiant Historia (J)
5301-Captain Tsubasa: New Kick Off (E)
5303-Zac to Ombra: Maboroshi no Yuuenchi (J)
5306-Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs (E)
5314-Call of Duty: Black Ops (E)
5316-New Carnival Funfair Games (E)
5318-Sonic Colours (E)
5322-Tamagotchi no Narikiri Challenge (J)
5324-Koede Asobou: Heart Catch PreCure (J)
5326-Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow (F)
5327-Call of Duty: Black Ops (D)
5336-Super Robot Taisen L (J)
5343-Beyblade Metal Fusion - Cyber Pegasus (E)
5360-Call of Duty: Black Ops (U)
5367-Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (U)
5369-Sonic Colors (U)
5374-Penguin no Mondai: The World (J)
5375-Crayon Shin-chan Shock Gahn! Densetsu wo Yobu Omake Daikessen!! (J)
5376-Momotarou Dentetsu World (J)
5377-Motto! Stitch! DS Rhythm de Rakugaki Daisakusen (J)
5378-Power Pro Kun Pocket 13 (J)
5382-Metal Fight Beyblade: Choujou Kessen! Big Bang Bladers (J)
5384-Norinori Relakkuma: Hit Song Ongakusai (J)
5385-Kawaii Koneko DS 3 (J)
5386-Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Totsugeki! Mini-Land (J)
5388-Do-Konjou Shougakussei: Bon Bita - Hadaka no Choujou Ketsusen!! Bita vs. Dokuro Dei! (J)
5400-Ninokuni: Shikkoku no Madoushi (J)
5401-Sonic Colors (J)
5402-Fushigi no Dungeon: Fuurai no Shiren 5 - Fortun Tower to Unmei no Dice (J)
5404-Rekishi Taisen Gettenka Tenkaichi Battle Royal (J)
5407-Call of Duty: Black Ops (F)
5420-Inazuma Eleven 3: Sekai e no Chousen! The Ogre (J)








 Download





 Source





 Discuss


----------

